# Nissan11 is making me do a meet



## MikeyLikey (Mar 26, 2022)

Guys, I need help. I am nissan11's brother and he is guilt tripping me into competeing in a meet with him later this year. 

I currently weigh about 210. 
Approx. 1RM's
Bench 260
Squat 305
DL 375

Nissan wants me to use a belt, but it hurts too much when I DL. I use it on squat when I remember. 
I think I need a new training program. Im currently doing a basic percentage based program for the 3 lifts with 3 sets of 10, 5x5 and 5x3.

Nissan just yells at me all the time so I would like more CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.
He did buy me a belt and knee wraps which I never use the wraps.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 26, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Guys, I need help. I am nissan11's brother and he is guilt tripping me into competeing in a meet with him later this year.
> 
> I currently weigh about 210.
> Approx. 1RM's
> ...


We've actually talked about this. We all agree that a belt is not comfortable in nature; that's not it's function. Belts also take some break in time; so you have to wear it for that break in to happen.

If you are lifting really heavy, then you should definitely use the belt in your lifts. Keep in mind that "really heavy" is relative to the individual. It will help you lift more, but more importantly it's for your own safety. Same thing goes for the knee wraps.

If you only want to compete in raw meets, then I suppose that's fine as well.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 26, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Guys, I need help. I am nissan11's brother and he is guilt tripping me into competeing in a meet with him later this year.
> 
> I currently weigh about 210.
> Approx. 1RM's
> ...


The belt will get more comfortable as you break it in. 

But mostly it’s a matter of manning up and dealing with it.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

Belts are not worn the same for squat and deadlift, when deadlifting you have to raise the belt in the front much higher, this will mean you'll have to adjust the belt size.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 26, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Guys, I need help. I am nissan11's brother and he is guilt tripping me into competeing in a meet with him later this year.
> 
> I currently weigh about 210.
> Approx. 1RM's
> ...



When I started using a belt, was the same, I didnt like it.
Now I love a belt, takes some time to break it in and learn how to brace properly
@Yano posted some solid videos about bracing.... and it's not just pushing your stomach against it.
The belts feel MUCH better once you learn how to breathe and brace properly, it actually becomes very comfortable

I'd day yout bracing is bad.

I still hate wraps only use them every few months on squat to go above 1RM for a quick CNS shock, get some knee sleeves for everyday use instead

Get used to the sleeves, then dabble with the wraps... wraps are a bit more advanced.
Like a less advanced version of say... a bench shirt, you have to learn your pathing and methods to use it effectively, csnt just put it on and expect higher weight until you're comfortable.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Belts are not worn the same for squat and deadlift, when deadlifting you have to raise the belt in the front much higher, this will mean you'll have to adjust the belt size.



Came here to say this exactly. May be why yer less comfortable wearing a belt when ye deadlift - ye may be wearing it too low.


----------



## Yano (Mar 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> When I started using a belt, was the same, I didnt like it.
> Now I love a belt, takes some time to break it in and learn how to brace properly
> @Yano posted some solid videos about bracing.... and it's not just pushing your stomach against it.
> The belts feel MUCH better once you learn how to breathe and brace properly, it actually becomes very comfortable
> ...


Yes Sir ,, Brian Alsruhe's Breathing n Bracing Seminar


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Came here to say this exactly. May be why yer less comfortable wearing a belt when ye deadlift - ye may be wearing it too low.


When the front is too low it jams into the hip bone, that shit fucking sucks!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

Get the belt under the ribs, move it upwards from belly button.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 26, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> When the front is too low it jams into the hip bone, that shit fucking sucks!


Does that on my atg squats if I have it too low. Huge pain.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Does that on my atg squats if I have it too low. Huge pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Agreed, I had it in the middle for squats and higher for deadlift and bench


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 26, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Belts are not worn the same for squat and deadlift, when deadlifting you have to raise the belt in the front much higher, this will mean you'll have to adjust the belt size.



I use a 4" belt for squat and 3" belt for deadlift for that reason. The 4" interferes with my deadlift setup. Digs into my hips even worn higher. A 3" belt is better for deadlift in my opinion unless you're tall, then it might not make any difference.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 26, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Agreed, I had it in the middle for squats and higher for deadlift and bench


Ironically it's never an issue for deadlifts, and I don't wear a belt for anything else. 

But a good squats day will leave me bruised

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I use a 4" belt for squat and 3" belt for deadlift for that reason. The 4" interferes with my deadlift setup. Digs into my hips even worn higher. A 3" belt is better for deadlift in my opinion unless you're tall, then it might not make any difference.



I'm tall, but that same 3'' can also be used to bench with.

The smaller belts came out for shirted benching years back.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 26, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm tall, but that same 3'' can also be used to bench with.
> 
> The smaller belts came out for shirted benching years back.



Yeah, I've used it for bench too. Thought about getting a 2" or 2.5" just for bench, but never felt a belt really helped me on bench that much.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Ironically it's never an issue for deadlifts, and I don't wear a belt for anything else.
> 
> But a good squats day will leave me bruised
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I think with the squat we get more adapted to the suck because we squat way more often then we pull heavy, at least for a lot of use as we only pulled heavy once every 3 or 4 weeks.

Belts suck for squatting but are a must.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yeah, I've used it for bench too. Thought about getting a 2" or 2.5" just for bench, but never felt a belt really helped me on bench that much.



Belts were more for shirts and max single.

You will notice a belt on a max bench.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I use a 4" belt for squat and 3" belt for deadlift for that reason. The 4" interferes with my deadlift setup. Digs into my hips even worn higher. A 3" belt is better for deadlift in my opinion unless you're tall, then it might not make any difference.



Yeah, I use a 2.5 for DL and bench, helped with the digging into my hips, I have a bit of an odd structure, despite being tall, so I need the slimmer belt.


Perrin Aybara said:


> Yeah, I've used it for bench too. Thought about getting a 2" or 2.5" just for bench, but never felt a belt really helped me on bench that much.



Weight wise, I'd agree, I'm not pushing too much extra belted on bench.
But it definitly helps me get ridgid for unracking using my back like you taught me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 26, 2022)

You will want to do a peaking program that will guide you up to the week before the meet. 

Use the belt to slap the fuck out of @nissan11 - that will help break it in. 

Depending on the meet, you can compete raw and not have to worry about the knee wraps.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 26, 2022)

Stop being a bitch.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

I mean it's not a requirement to lift with a belt.
Konstantīns Konstantinovs deadlifted without.

You will still grow and get stronger without the advantages of a belt. A belt does help and add to lifting but it's not required.

Either get used to a new belt and break it in or buy a used belt. Or don't use one at all. If you don't want the extra benefit from a belt don't because it's uncomfortable don't use.

I mean I've done a pull with 450 without a belt and I'm not strong like most of the guys here. Do whatever makes you most comfortable while lifting.


----------



## MikeyLikey (Mar 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You will want to do a peaking program that will guide you up to the week before the meet.
> 
> Use the belt to slap the fuck out of @nissan11 - that will help break it in.
> 
> Depending on the meet, you can compete raw and not have to worry about the knee wraps.


Best advice so far. Belts arnt used for lifting... they are used for beating brothers.

What is a peaking program?

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 27, 2022)

As it sounds. A program designed around working you up to a max single in each lift.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 28, 2022)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 28, 2022)

He should be making you a profile on a dating app so you can list your adventures here....


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 13, 2022)

Start looking for a legal pair of underwear, bitch.







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 14, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Best advice so far. Belts arnt used for lifting... they are used for beating brothers.
> 
> What is a peaking program?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk







an oldie, but a very goodie in terms of explaining the process and giving an template to follow.


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 14, 2022)

I liked that video, gave me an understanding of the concept of peaking and the logic behind it vs. Nissan11 just yelled about it with obscenities sprinkled in.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 14, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> I liked that video, gave me an understanding of the concept of peaking and the logic behind it vs. Nissan11 just yelled about it with obscenities sprinkled in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Looking forward to following along in your prep. The march toward ugpowerlifting continues


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 14, 2022)

I remebered to wear my belt and tried out thr knee wraps for the first time for my squats yesterday. I did 4x5 at 225, felt good and was able to do 1x4 at 275. Surprised myself.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 14, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> I remebered to wear my belt and tried out thr knee wraps for the first time for my squats yesterday. I did 4x5 at 225, felt good and was able to do 1x4 at 275. Surprised myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


which wraps are you using?


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 14, 2022)

He is using 2m Inzer z wraps.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> He is using 2m Inzer z wraps.


Solid wraps


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 14, 2022)

Red ones....

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> He is using 2m Inzer z wraps.


solid intro wrap. I was thinking something like my 2.5m pioneer chokers, which Id rather eat than squat 5s in lolol


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Start looking for a legal pair of underwear, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nissan do not lead your brother to the same joke of an organization that you have chosen for yourself.  Find a federation that doesn't have rules for what kind of fucking UNDERWEAR you are allowed to wear while competing.  Find another option, any other option, in North Carolina.  Here's a few:






						USPA Drug Tested Nightmare Muscle Classic 2
					






					form.123formbuilder.com
				









						USPA 2022 Sasquatch Open
					






					form.123formbuilder.com
				









						USPA Rumble In The Pit 2
					






					form.123formbuilder.com


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nissan do not lead your brother to the same joke of an organization that you have chosen for yourself.  Find a federation that doesn't have rules for what kind of fucking UNDERWEAR you are allowed to wear while competing.  Find another option, any other option, in North Carolina.  Here's a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah bro, we are USAPL bois for life.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 15, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Nah bro, we are USAPL bois for life.


I don’t think we can be friends anymore.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 15, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Nah bro, we are USAPL bois for life.


If you were just USAPL boys I could probably make a concession. Since you are USAPL bois we must now fight to the death.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 16, 2022)

@nissan11 don’t ignore me. I’m coming for you. You’d better have an extra pair of USAPL approved underwear cause your gonna shit the first pair when I get there. I’m bringing 3 meter knee wraps and an OG Leviathan squat suit too.  And maybe an erector shirt too just for fun. I’m gonna make you and your brother into multiply powerlifting loving sons of bitches!


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @nissan11 don’t ignore me. I’m coming for you. You’d better have an extra pair of USAPL approved underwear cause your gonna shit the first pair when I get there. I’m bringing 3 meter knee wraps and an OG Leviathan squat suit too.  And maybe an erector shirt too just for fun. I’m gonna make you and your brother into multiply powerlifting loving sons of bitches!


Bring your shit and lets see if you can squat ATG.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Bring your shit and lets see if you can squat ATG.


It’s powerlifting Nissan. Who the hell squats ass to grass In powerlifting? It’s not like you get bonus pounds for going 6” below parallel. You just lose.

I’m flying in tomorrow night to Raleigh Durham and I’ve hired a tracker to help me find your compound in the woods. You and Honda or whatever your brother’s name is best be ready. I’m also bringing an 8’ squat bar to use as a weapon. I’m also drinking all your beer to assist you with your alcohol reduction plan. I like to be efficient with my time. You will also be teaching me to weld.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It’s powerlifting Nissan. Who the hell squats ass to grass In powerlifting? It’s not like you get bonus pounds for going 6” below parallel. You just lose.
> 
> I’m flying in tomorrow night to Raleigh Durham and I’ve hired a tracker to help me find your compound in the woods. You and Honda or whatever your brother’s name is best be ready. I’m also bringing an 8’ squat bar to use as a weapon. I’m also drinking all your beer to assist you with your alcohol reduction plan. I like to be efficient with my time. You will also be teaching me to weld.


Im driving up to Raleigh Durham today to leave a trail of keystones to help you find your way. Just watch out for the bear traps when you turn off the paved road.


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It’s powerlifting Nissan. Who the hell squats ass to grass In powerlifting? It’s not like you get bonus pounds for going 6” below parallel. You just lose.
> 
> I’m flying in tomorrow night to Raleigh Durham and I’ve hired a tracker to help me find your compound in the woods. You and Honda or whatever your brother’s name is best be ready. I’m also bringing an 8’ squat bar to use as a weapon. I’m also drinking all your beer to assist you with your alcohol reduction plan. I like to be efficient with my time. You will also be teaching me to weld.


I dont know why I have to get beat up. I didnt choose the meet. Ill be you're guide through the woods and bear traps if you promise to drink all his vodka too.

Also hit 5x5 200lbs today bench. Probably a 8pre

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 18, 2022)

are u as ugly as him?


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 18, 2022)

Im the younger, smarter, more handsome brother.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Im driving up to Raleigh Durham today to leave a trail of keystones to help you find your way. Just watch out for the bear traps when you turn off the paved road.


I don't need your keystones.  Your brother has offered to guide me safely through the bear trap minefield.  Plus I'll be wearing my canvas squat suit which is highly effective against bear attack.


MikeyLikey said:


> I dont know why I have to get beat up. I didnt choose the meet. Ill be you're guide through the woods and bear traps if you promise to drink all his vodka too.
> 
> Also hit 5x5 200lbs today bench. Probably a 8pre
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Fine I'll drink the Vodka as well.  Vodka, bears, this sounds more like Siberia then N.C.

If you two quit running these damn marathons you might actually be halfway decent in powerlifting.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I don't need your keystones.  Your brother has offered to guide me safely through the bear trap minefield.  Plus I'll be wearing my canvas squat suit which is highly effective against bear attack.
> 
> Fine I'll drink the Vodka as well.  Vodka, bears, this sounds more like Siberia then N.C.
> 
> If you two quit running these damn marathons you might actually be halfway decent in powerlifting.


Mikey has never run more than 15 ft in his life so he will be surpassing me in strength soon.


----------



## MikeyLikey (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Mikey has never run more than 15 ft in his life so he will be surpassing me in strength soon.


I forgot my belt in the car and ran out to get it. I was out of breath for 20mins.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Apr 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I don't need your keystones.  Your brother has offered to guide me safely through the bear trap minefield.  Plus I'll be wearing my canvas squat suit which is highly effective against bear attack.
> 
> Fine I'll drink the Vodka as well.  Vodka, bears, this sounds more like Siberia then N.C.
> 
> If you two quit running these damn marathons you might actually be halfway decent in powerlifting.


Tracker ya say ? ..... come on boys ,, were hunting us a nissan !


----------



## nissan11 (May 26, 2022)

The meet was just posted. Oct 8 in Raleigh, NC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Trendkill (May 26, 2022)

Why do you continue down this USAPL road @nissan11?  Why, Why, Why.  @MikeyLikey do you have a say in this matter.  Can you talk some sense into your brother please?


----------



## shackleford (May 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Why do you continue down this USAPL road @nissan11?  Why, Why, Why.  @MikeyLikey do you have a say in this matter.  Can you talk some sense into your brother please?


He's already got the undies. he's to invested to turn back now!


----------



## nissan11 (May 27, 2022)

At a USAPL meet I'm an apex predator. I'm constantly prowling for people trying to use unapproved underwear and socks.


----------



## Trendkill (May 27, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> At a USAPL meet I'm an apex predator. I'm constantly prowling for people trying to use unapproved underwear and socks.


I bet everyone stops talking and having a good time as soon as you step in the room.  Oh wait, it's a USAPL meet so people are already not talking or having a good time.  You just make it worse for them.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 27, 2022)

My first meet was USAPL, rules or not, get on the platform and push yourself.


----------



## nissan11 (May 27, 2022)

I am going to see if Mikey wants to get USAPL tattoos after this next meet.


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I bet everyone stops talking and having a good time as soon as you step in the room.  Oh wait, it's a USAPL meet so people are already not talking or having a good time.  You just make it worse for them.


So I know nothing about these organizations.

What makes USAPL suck compared to other organizations? I'm genuinely interested in understanding.


----------



## Trendkill (May 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So I know nothing about these organizations.
> 
> What makes USAPL suck compared to other organizations? I'm genuinely interested in understanding.


The USAPL and subsequently many of its lifters have a somewhat "holier than though" attitude towards other organizations and lifters.  Up until last year they were also the US affiliate for the IPF (international powerlifting federation) which is the king of powerlifting arrogance.  Both the USAPL and IPF are extremely old school.  They ban the use of monolifts, squat bars, bench  bars, deadlift bars and all multi ply gear.  They have a reputation for very strict judging to the point where the judges are more interested in throwing red lights for technicalities then actually judging a lift.  To further drive the point home the USAPL has a list of approved underwear in their rule book.  Underwear.

In the USAPL's defense guys like Blaine Sumner lift there.  Blaine is one of the strongest men on the planet in any federation and under any conditions.  He is an outlier based on my experience with the organization.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Trendkill (May 27, 2022)

Some things in life cannot be unseen.  Thanks for that Paps.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 27, 2022)

Anytime. Love to help out


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The USAPL and subsequently many of its lifters have a somewhat "holier than though" attitude towards other organizations and lifters.  Up until last year they were also the US affiliate for the IPF (international powerlifting federation) which is the king of powerlifting arrogance.  Both the USAPL and IPF are extremely old school.  They ban the use of monolifts, squat bars, bench  bars, deadlift bars and all multi ply gear.  They have a reputation for very strict judging to the point where the judges are more interested in throwing red lights for technicalities then actually judging a lift.  To further drive the point home the USAPL has a list of approved underwear in their rule book.  Underwear.
> 
> In the USAPL's defense guys like Blaine Sumner lift there.  Blaine is one of the strongest men on the planet in any federation and under any conditions.  He is an outlier based on my experience with the organization.



I went to watch a buddy do a USAPL meet a few years ago and there were more no lifts than lifts. To the point it was unreal really.


----------



## beefnewton (May 29, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Guys, I need help. I am nissan11's brother ...



My condolences.


----------



## nissan11 (May 31, 2022)

Last meet my 3rd squat got 2 red lights even though I felt it was deep enough. 
It just meant I had to train with deeper squats. 

We are powerlifters. We don't do it because it's easy. We do it because it's hard.


----------



## Trendkill (May 31, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Last meet my 3rd squat got 2 red lights even though I felt it was deep enough.
> It just meant I had to train with deeper squats.
> 
> We are powerlifters. We don't do it because it's easy. We do it because it's hard.


As I’ve said before there are no extra pounds awarded for a deep squat. Break parallel. Every powerlifting rule book I’ve ever read says the same thing. Breaking it by 1/16th of an inch or 8 inches doesn’t matter. USAPL is full of washed up never was lifters now acting as judges and taking out their frustrations and failures on a new generation of lifters.


----------



## nissan11 (May 31, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> As I’ve said before there are no extra pounds awarded for a deep squat. Break parallel. Every powerlifting rule book I’ve ever read says the same thing. Breaking it by 1/16th of an inch or 8 inches doesn’t matter. USAPL is full of washed up never was lifters now acting as judges and taking out their frustrations and failures on a new generation of lifters.



But the underwear..


----------



## nissan11 (May 31, 2022)

@MikeyLikey I have an extra pair you can borrow if you promise not to blow your ass hole out while squatting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> @MikeyLikey I have an extra pair you can borrow if you promise not to blow your ass hole out while squatting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That elastic looks too thick and those are clearly two ply briefs. 5 year ban for you.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> @MikeyLikey I have an extra pair you can borrow if you promise not to blow your ass hole out while squatting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What psychopath is wearing tidy whities?

You know who else wore today whities? John Wayne Gacy...... I'm just saying 😐


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 2, 2022)

@MikeyLikey     is making me proud. He has been getting hassled by YMCA staff about making too much noise deadlifting.


----------



## Yano (Jun 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What psychopath is wearing tidy whities?
> 
> You know who else wore today whities? John Wayne Gacy...... I'm just saying 😐


Tidy Whities don't bother me near as much as ,,, what is that a pink pair of panties down there in the corner ?  maybe that's just the hamsters blanket .....


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 12, 2022)

A new meet has been selected. 11 weeks out. Aug 27. 






Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 13, 2022)

Now this is real progress.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 15, 2022)

Excellent. Like it's been suggested. If allowed just walk it out since that's what you're used to.

Walk out for me let's me set my feet.
I don't lift the bar with the same foot pattern as I do when I squat

Good luck brother!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 15, 2022)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 15, 2022)

10 weeks out. Im looking for a 520# on meet day.








Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 16, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> 10 weeks out. Im looking for a 520# on meet day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually what Trend said was to skip deads this week and do heavy sled drags instead.......


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Actually what Trend said was to skip deads this week and do heavy sled drags instead.......


I was paraphrasing


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 16, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I was paraphrasing


This is a USAPL thing.


----------



## MikeyLikey (Jun 17, 2022)

11 Weeks out from competition. I am now training and no longer working out.
Good week of training overall. I used the knee wraps and belt for squat, pushed myself on bench, and only had to fight 2 old people at the YMCA.

My weight was 212lbs. 
Monday I benched 1x5 175lbs 1x5 180 and 2x5 85 rpe 10
Thursday deadlift, still no belt and pinky still fucked up. 2x5 295lbs then 3x5 with wrist wraps to help relieve pinky pain. trying to ease off wrist wraps.
Friday morning, squats, 5x5 235lbs with wraps and belts. 

I had 2 hallucinations of nissan11 yelled at me, but thats normal.... right?


----------



## MikeyLikey (Jun 17, 2022)

Back in February I severly jammed my pinky playing basketball. The pain that day was intense. It has slowly gotten better but I will occasionally re-hurt it by catching it on something. Gripping things, especially the bar during deadlifts irritates it and causes pain. I usually tape it to my ring finger during the day to help keep it protected. 

Is there anything I can do to assist it during lifts? I see they make little finger sleeves but I am skeptical.


Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 17, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Back in February I severly jammed my pinky playing basketball. The pain that day was intense. It has slowly gotten better but I will occasionally re-hurt it by catching it on something. Gripping things, especially the bar during deadlifts irritates it and causes pain. I usually tape it to my ring finger during the day to help keep it protected.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to assist it during lifts? I see they make little finger sleeves but I am skeptical.
> 
> ...


This is Brent Mikesell.  Former WR holder in the squat and the second man to squat 1100lbs.  He lost the pinky finger on his left hand in an accident.  He still pulled 804 in a meet and probably would have been a high 800s deadlifter if he had that finger intact.






Point is....shut up about the pinky.  And start your own log.  And stop taking auahuasca before your deadlift sessions.  

Train as hard as you can and work around whatever injury you've got.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 18, 2022)

MikeyLikey said:


> Guys, I need help. I am nissan11's brother and he is guilt tripping me into competeing in a meet with him later this year.
> 
> I currently weigh about 210.
> Approx. 1RM's
> ...


Welcome to the underground. Glad to have you!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## nissan11 (Jun 20, 2022)

Don't worry about that noise


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Don't worry about that noise


Noise???


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Noise???


Don't turn the volume up.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2022)

I just ordered this bad boy with DOUBLE crotch. Ya know, since I'm so huge.






						Triumph Solid Color Singlet – Titan Support Systems Inc
					

Always the originator, never the imitator




					titansupport.com


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I just ordered this bad boy with DOUBLE crotch. Ya know, since I'm so huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multi ply.  I like how you're thinking Nissan.  Next meet will be in the APF in a canvas suit.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Don't turn the volume up.


Was that you squeaking out a fart on each rep?  If so, damn impressive.  They would red light you for that in the USAPL.


----------



## Yano (Jun 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Multi ply.  I like how you're thinking Nissan.  Next meet will be in the APF in a canvas suit.


He's gonna end up in some kind of suit , but i'm not sure it's made from canvas ....


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2022)

Nissan will take multi ply to a new level by lifting in a double breasted suit.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2022)

@nissan11 and @MikeyLikey why are you not running training logs leading up to the meet?  It could provide valuable information for someone prepping for their own meet or even for their first meet. We all might learn a thing or two even if it's just how to hold in flatulence during the squat.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @nissan11 and @MikeyLikey why are you not running training logs leading up to the meet?  It could provide valuable information for someone prepping for their own meet or even for their first meet. We all might learn a thing or two even if it's just how to hold in flatulence during the squat.


 I will post a pic of what I am doing. Mikey is doing something similar. He missed a week of heavy training this week due to possible relapse of hernia. He had hernia surgery years ago and was having some issues with that spot. He got an ultrasound Wednesday and is awaiting results. Until then he is doing light work and press only. 

Me on the other hand, I polished off my Thursday with 4x5 @405 on deadlift. I'm aiming for a new DL PR at the meet of over 520#.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Was that you squeaking out a fart on each rep?  If so, damn impressive.  They would red light you for that in the USAPL.


That was the slightest trickle of air coming out of my mouth because my valsalva is weak.


----------

